# Wet Heavy Snow



## Mike Morgan (May 21, 2019)

I don't know if it's my technique or what but my Ariens 30 Platinum is worthless in wet heavy snow. Had to just put her away this morning and let it all melt. We got a foot of spring snow here in CO last night. A few weeks back it couldn't even handle 4 inches of it. Just creates a wall of snow and sits there and spins. Maybe all snowblowers are worthless in wet snow but I suspect I may not be doing it right.


----------



## Badger9402 (Mar 3, 2019)

My neighbor has a 24 Platinum that does excellent with wet snow. Living in Northern Idaho we get a lot of wet snow, and his machine really does well, way better then what other neighbors have. Late summer I will be looking at either the Platinum, or the Pro model. Sounds to me that you might have some type of issue with yours. Maybe someone else can offer some suggestions.


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

Your machine should be able to blow 4" or 12" of heavy wet snow easily. As far as technique in the initial part of the job it is just selecting the right gear, probably 2nd or 3rd if you are unfamiliar with the machine. Spinning drive wheels implies too high a gear. Most likely there is a mechanical problem with worn out auger belts of the auger shear bolts have broken which prevents the augers from turning to move snow toward the impeller. 

Check the shear bolts with the engine turned off and by trying to turn each impeller. If either one just spins on the shaft then the shear bolt(s) need replacing. The shear bolts are located on the augers about 2 inches from the gearbox on either side of the gearbox. If in place then you should see a bolt head and nut on the augers.

To check the belts then remove the belt cover and see how high the auger belts ride in the 2 pulleys closer to the bucket, they should be at the top of the sheaves. To check for tightness apply the auger clutch and put a zip tie over handle and clutch lever. Press in on the long run of straight belt length (opposite side to tensioner pulley) until you just see some movement in the idler pulley. There should be no more that half an inch of movement. Check both belts that way. The belt keeper round metal bar should be about an eighth" to a sixteenth" from the tensioned belt. To adjust the belt there is a slot in the mounting plate for the tensioner pulley. Slack off the nut to allow the pulley to move toward the belt to tighten the belt and tighten the nut when adjustment is correct. There are some other adjustments too.

Remove the zip tie by pulling straight off. Start the engine and engage the auger clutch and put the zip tie back in place to hold clutch engaged. Adjust chute to blow toward a safe place and just visually check that augers are moving and impeller is spinning. Remove zip tie and save for later use. Shut off engine.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

*snow blower issues*



Badger9402 said:


> My neighbor has a 24 Platinum that does excellent with wet snow. Living in Northern Idaho we get a lot of wet snow, and his machine really does well, way better then what other neighbors have. Late summer I will be looking at either the Platinum, or the Pro model. Sounds to me that you might have some type of issue with yours. Maybe someone else can offer some suggestions.


=================================================

Pull the plug wire off before you do this;
If the shear bolts on the cross augers are not broken you also need to check the shear bolt(s) on the impeller to see if the shear bolt is broken.

IF the V belts are worn they will look glazed or you can smell burned rubber.

If the shear bolts are intact on the cross augers and the impeller I would purchase a can of Fluid Film aerosol spray and spray inside the impeller housing coating the paddles and the chute and spout and then clear snow in first gear.

It may simply be a case of making your first pass in first gear and then taking half cuts to finish it as heavy wet snow can and will be pushed forward and pack into it self with an open auger snow blower.

Try the Fluid Film aerosol spray after you check the shear pins and V belts and then start in first gear and it should work much better for you.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Mike Morgan said:


> I don't know if it's my technique or what but my Ariens 30 Platinum is worthless in wet heavy snow. Had to just put her away this morning and let it all melt. We got a foot of spring snow here in CO last night. A few weeks back it couldn't even handle 4 inches of it. Just creates a wall of snow and sits there and spins. Maybe all snowblowers are worthless in wet snow but I suspect I may not be doing it right.


Nope, nope, nope. Either you are using it improperly or the machine has a problem. Your owners manual will tell you several items to check.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

Mike, welcome aboard! It does sound like there's an issue with your machine.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

Mike Morgan said:


> I don't know if it's my technique or what but my Ariens 30 Platinum is worthless in wet heavy snow. Had to just put her away this morning and let it all melt. We got a foot of spring snow here in CO last night. A few weeks back it couldn't even handle 4 inches of it. Just creates a wall of snow and sits there and spins. Maybe all snowblowers are worthless in wet snow but I suspect I may not be doing it right.



What part of Colorado are you in?


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*ALOHA From The Paradise City. :smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027:*


----------



## CO Snow (Dec 8, 2011)

My middle-age Ariens did just fine with that foot of heavy, wet Colorado snow.


----------



## aveteam (Sep 3, 2018)

The last time we got wet heavy snow here in northern Colorado (about a month ago), I sprayed the bucket and chute with silicone spray and it helped a lot. I didn't have any fluid film but I'll be getting some for next season. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## WVguy (Nov 24, 2018)

The Ariens Deluxe 24 I have works just fine in heavy wet snow. I can't add anything to what the others have said.


----------

